# Where do I stand?



## Christor (25 Dec 2011)

Ok new to the hobby as a whole, but understand the basics for keeping fish, but not when it comes to plants, so here are my parameters and what I want to know is, where do I stand for general growing as im aware it has an affect on plants growth

Rough overview

125 litres
2 watts per gallon
soil substrate/gravel cap
going for low requirement plants like ferns, mosses, crypts etc (only looking at easier maintained species)

So here goes whats coming from my tap

PH - 7-7.5
GH - 240 (12 drops, sorry not sure the technical terms)
KH 90
Ammonia 0.25 (wasnt quite as yellow as what was coming from my tank)
Nitrites 0

Didnt test nitrates necessary?

Basically for growing plants in a low tech plant how am I looking? anything of concern there? im aware that adding plants and my soil may alter the ph and balance, I think the soil will lower the PH (it says 6-7 on the bag) and also with waste etc

Any help or guidance is much apprecited


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Dec 2011)

Hi,
     Here's where you stand:

PH - 7-7.5 - Irrelevant
GH - 240 - Irrelevant
KH 90 - Irrelevant
Ammonia 0.25 - Impossible
Nitrites 0 - Irrelevant
Didnt test nitrates necessary - No, but for better performance you may want to add an inorganic nitrate supplement (such as KNO3) if your fish load is low. This may be unnecessary if using a soil substrate.

Cheers,


----------



## Christor (29 Dec 2011)

Thanks man, just sometimes you see plants etc looking different requirements but ive based my plant selection around this to a degree, I guess it applies more so to fish for these parameters, thanks again


----------



## ceg4048 (30 Dec 2011)

Hi,
   Yes, I know. Simplify you life by just ignoring these so-called requirements for the most part. I can think of maybe 5 species out of the available 300-400 in which these parameters actually matter. Pay more attention to flow/distribution, maintenance, CO2 injection techniques (if you are keeping an injected tank) and above all, resist the urge to throw massive lighting at the plants. These are the things that actually matter most. Let those other parameters fall where they may.

Cheers,


----------



## Christor (30 Dec 2011)

Thanks Ceg for that, all trial and error I suppose on what suits my setup, will take all that on board, I reckon at 2wpg I shouldnt be putting too much light considering its non co2, well I wont be doing no more


----------



## Antipofish (3 Mar 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Yes, I know. Simplify you life by just ignoring these so-called requirements for the most part. I can think of maybe 5 species out of the available 300-400 in which these parameters actually matter. Pay more attention to flow/distribution, maintenance, CO2 injection techniques (if you are keeping an injected tank) and above all, resist the urge to throw massive lighting at the plants. These are the things that actually matter most. Let those other parameters fall where they may.
> 
> Cheers,



But they matter to fish though right Clive ?  Ammonia and nitrite is therefore relevant no ?


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Mar 2012)

Hi mate,
             Yes, assuming the test kits are not telling lies, but the OP specifically stated: "...understand the basics for keeping fish, but not when it comes to plants, so here are my parameters and what I want to know is, where do I stand for general growing as im aware it has an affect on plants growth..."

Cheers,


----------



## Antipofish (4 Mar 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi mate,
> Yes, assuming the test kits are not telling lies, but the OP specifically stated: "...understand the basics for keeping fish, but not when it comes to plants, so here are my parameters and what I want to know is, where do I stand for general growing as im aware it has an affect on plants growth..."
> 
> Cheers,



Fair point.  You always see the minutiae better than most   (Or maybe I read too fast lol)


----------

